# Aussie retailer - sample jars?



## sambibabe (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get 5g clear screw lid samples jars in Australia?


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought some sample jars, but I dont think the site is located in Australia...

The main reason that I bought from them is they have the empty pans for pigment pressing, so it was very convenient and they were cheap.  I can definately recommend them.

Below is the link:
Pans and More:* Emtpy Jars

HTH!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks MrsMay for that. I need to have them this week, so I ordered some from JR minerals. She imports her jars from the state, so her pricing is not that great though.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ no worries.  I will probably have to do another order from them soon for empty eyeshadow pans soon even though I bought 50 of them last time!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought some pans from another seller and I think she sells them a bit cheaper. Not sure about the shipping though, but I remember it being reasonable. She has specials on Fridays too, which you get notified by email.

Coastal Scents: 15 Empty Pans 26mm - same size as MAC


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I bought some pans from another seller and I think she sells them a bit cheaper. Not sure about the shipping though, but I remember it being reasonable. She has specials on Fridays too, which you get notified by email.

Coastal Scents: 15 Empty Pans 26mm - same size as MAC_

 
Thanks!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 27, 2008)

MrsMay, I just received an email from Costalscents.. 25% off entire website for this Friday and Monday only (US dates)


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2008)

oooh... thanks sambibabe!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

Hehe you are welcome!   Guess you will be doing more pressing soon. Not laundry sort, but MAC pressing


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 9, 2008)

Kind of OT but do you guys know anybody who does pig samples in aus, i normally get mine from cheryl but the AUD is killing me.


----------



## lara (Dec 9, 2008)

Clearance Bin - Specktra.Net

Post a request in the Wishlist forum specifying AU pigment samplers.

Please don't offer sale items outside the CB forum.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Kind of OT but do you guys know anybody who does pig samples in aus, i normally get mine from cheryl but the AUD is killing me._

 
 I saw someone selling on the Vogue forum. Google (aust) MAC pigments and it will show up. Cannot guarantee the authenticity as I've never bought the sample pigments in Australia.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, thats ok I'll just stick with cheryl.


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I thought id post where I get my jars from 
Lehved - Makeup Artist Essentials
Postage is super quick and quite often they have deals where if you buy over $50 work then they give you  free shipping, they also seem to throw in a free brush or something when i order lots


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ Thank you!! Yay Aussie retailer.. but they only have jars with black lids!!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love that they have sample jars - YAYAYAY, know who will be getting my bucks now for those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe
BUT - I dont see any empty e/s pans


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah they do... i jsut make stickie labels for mine though and store them upside down organised by colour.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_yeah they do... i jsut make stickie labels for mine though and store them upside down organised by colour._

 
 Where? I only see clear jars with black lids?


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, I wrote that so it sounded wrong. I ment it like 'Yeah the do only have ones with black lids'


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Sorry, I wrote that so it sounded wrong. I ment it like 'Yeah the do only have ones with black lids'_

 
LOL.. And I spent last 10 minutes clicking everything in the catagories.. They do have some fantastic stuff!  Like brush shampoo in a pot and all those decorated falsies


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah there brushes are fairly average but its great... i got the cutest little spray bottle for my brush cleaner and the heated eyelash curlers are fantastic!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *

Below is the link:
[URL="http://www.makeuplover.com/servlet/the-Pans-and-More-cln-*-Emtpy-Jars/Categories"* 
_Pans and More:* Emtpy Jars[/url]

HTH!_

 
Should I check this out??


----------

